# Post a Vid of you Playing



## Lyxen (Nov 5, 2010)

Im lazy I'll post one in a bit


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;DOnDWOEhtiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOnDWOEhtiM[/video]

Small gig, just for my high school

None of my professional shows have been filmed yet... least none I know of o_0


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 6, 2010)

haha your a winner. id leave you a few bucks =]


----------



## Cam (Nov 6, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> haha your a winner. id leave you a few bucks =]



Haha thanks. I really wann film one of my actual gigs, and not just a high school show. Actual lights and music and heavy productions <3


----------



## Koronikov (Nov 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> [video=youtube;DOnDWOEhtiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOnDWOEhtiM[/video]
> 
> Small gig, just for my high school
> 
> None of my professional shows have been filmed yet... least none I know of o_0


 

damn you remind my friend Moose


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 6, 2010)

...


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll post something in a few days when my computer fan gets fixed and it's not longer making a horrible, horrible noise
but if the thread is dead by then I probably won't remember


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 6, 2010)

...


----------

